# Why do you like Feederism? DETAILED ANSWERS!



## FatAndProud (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do you guys like weight gain? I want other people to realize that not every feeder/feedee is this "abnormal, freak of nature, socially inept weirdo-face". I'm not saying everyone feels that way....but I know many people that do and it makes me sad to the point of feeling guilty for FANTASIZING about feederism. I want people to know that there are rational, free thinking individuals that are into this.

I was heavily into feederism, until recently. The reasons I quit the intense stuffing sessions are for personal reasons. BUT...I know why I liked what I liked and I know why I still fantasize about it.

My reasons:
1) Food is sensual. It tastes good. It's great. Why not have more of a good thing?

2) There's nothing more feminine than a female enjoying her food..afterall, she made it! Unless, she has an attractive hubby that makes it for her (all the better!).

3) I am not so much into the weight gain as I am into the "stuffed" feeling. I don't really know why I like the feeling...but I'm sure it has to do with the overall *happy* feeling of having a great meal and being satisfied.

4) I believe feeding can be another way in which couples can share their times together and sensuality. It's another way to humanly connect. I don't know.

5) And the grossest reason (sorry)...I think it's sort of BDSM-ish to completely give yourself to someone and let them change you. I'm perverted - I think it's totally hot. 

Ok, I probably weirded everyone out, but I just want to know everyone's feelings. Why do you like it?


----------



## Chef (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you live to eat? or eat to live?

I live to eat. And I can't wait to try something new, or have an old favorite. In big amounts. I've always been into stuffing myself, the past few years even more so. Food was/is pleasure. An Obsession.


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are really into weight-gain I'm pretty sure you don't know why. You may have theories but you don't really know.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 21, 2009)

Mack27 said:


> If you are really into weight-gain I'm pretty sure you don't know why. You may have theories but you don't really know.



Lol, I beg to differ. But, yeah. I'm sure some don't know why, which is quite unfortunate.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 21, 2009)

because it's a relatively tame and uncostly fetish (check sex shop whip and riding crop prices) that still gives you the aura of "controversy"

auto-originality


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 21, 2009)

but yes, it's very bdsm


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 21, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> because it's a relatively tame and uncostly fetish (check sex shop whip and riding crop prices) that still gives you the aura of "controversy"
> 
> auto-originality



I have to disagree with uncostly....if you're a real feeder, you spend mucho dinero on groceries, restaurants and furniture.


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 22, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Lol, I beg to differ. But, yeah. I'm sure some don't know why, which is quite unfortunate.



You don't know why, the only reason you gave that was even remotely a reason and not window dressing was number 5. "I think its totally hot."

Why do you think its hot? You're wired that way. How did you get wired that way? Maybe it was early childhood sexual imprinting, maybe it has something to do with genetics, maybe you had a trauma that got sexualized by your subconscious as a coping mechanism.....You don't know, I don't know, nobody knows.


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmmm... I like to eat alot because i like to gain weight. I also like being full. For some reason I feel alot more focused on a full belly. I love seeing a big lazy (beutifull) woman stuff herself or just plain eating in general. If im at wendys or mcdonalds or something and i see a woman with thick thighs and a big jiggly ass and she orders a super sized meal, Im thinking dam thats hot. All of that fat is going to her body making her grow. Making that ass get fatter.:smitten:Boobs and love handles. Bigger. I guess its because i associate eating more (than the body needs) with gaining.

Oh and FYI if your'e not rich or wealthy eating and gaining is $costly.$ I eat out more and eat alot of meat and anyhitng fattening. High quality meat costs more. Better microwave entreess cost more. Rather than eating carbs or starches. wich cost less I go for high fats and protein to maximize gain.


----------



## wolfpersona (Oct 23, 2009)

I think its natural. I don't think of it as a fetish. It's kind of human nature to want more. To love oversized breasts:bow: Well man nature anyway.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 24, 2009)

Truthfully I am not sure I like "feederism," at all. There is something really erotic though about eating and becoming totally immersed in enjoying something. Abandoning limits of social normalcy is somehow very liberating, exciting, and more, it's really thrilling. 

There are emotions and sensations that are attached to eating and feeling stuffed too. Usually, I eat simply to survive - and feel bad if I indulge so that my favorite clothes feel tight or don't look good. I'm also sometimes embarassed if I don't think i look the way I am supposed to. I'm sure everyone has these same feelings at some point in their lives - we want to please someone or fit some role or expectation set for us. 

These limits though help to define where freedom and individuality exist beyond. Exceeding or exploring beyond what is conventional or expected is what is or at least can be fulfilling or gratifying - in any area of life.

Was this too philosophical? Perhaps you can't explain eroticism, sensuality, or what "pushes ones' buttons," but knowing where the realms are is a great start. 

One last closing thought, anticipation is usually a greater pleasure than arrival. The journey or adventure or quest is the fun. It is the experience. Hopefully, someone will understand or relate to what I mean.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> because it's a relatively tame and uncostly fetish (check sex shop whip and riding crop prices) that still gives you the aura of "controversy"
> 
> auto-originality



I beg to differ. I spent like a grand on Taco Bell alone in the last 6 months.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I beg to differ. I spent like a grand on Taco Bell alone in the last 6 months.



Is it possible to spend a thousand dollars on fast food in six months? You must have eaten a lot of it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Is it possible to spend a thousand dollars on fast food in six months? You must have eaten a lot of it.



Okay that was an exaggeration but I probably spent 200 bucks on Taco Bell in the last 6 months. forrealz.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay that was an exaggeration but I probably spent 200 bucks on Taco Bell in the last 6 months. forrealz.



Well two hundred dollars in six months is certainly possible.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well two hundred dollars in six months is certainly possible.



Yet still overwhelmingly unhealthy.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I beg to differ. I spent like a grand on Taco Bell alone in the last 6 months.



Ugh. I spend so much on shit like that tooooooo. it's ridiculous.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Ugh. I spend so much on shit like that tooooooo. it's ridiculous.



Yeah, I mean I'm like oh hey it's only 99 cents for a soft taco but then next thing I know I ate like four and a drink and a quesadilla and I spent like $10. THIS IS WHY I'M BROKE AND HUGE. Damn Taco Bell.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't had fast food in for-ev-er. Not because I don't want to...but because I'm poor AND cheap. So, it's like not cool. Although, I'm trying to eat a bit healthier, so I dunno. It's not bad actually preparing every meal. Usually I hook it up on the weekends, that way I have good food stuffs during the week to eat. :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I haven't had fast food in for-ev-er. Not because I don't want to...but because I'm poor AND cheap. So, it's like not cool. Although, I'm trying to eat a bit healthier, so I dunno. It's not bad actually preparing every meal. Usually I hook it up on the weekends, that way I have good food stuffs during the week to eat. :happy:



Yeah I need to start doing that to save some cash.


----------



## ChubbyFA (Oct 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Is it possible to spend a thousand dollars on fast food in six months? You must have eaten a lot of it.



do the math, its less than one combo meal a day


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah but what's the chances I ate a combo meal at Taco Bell everyday for 6 months?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Chef (Oct 25, 2009)

I need to find the supplier for Taco Bell, and other Taco somethings, for their super thin tortillas. I realize I could probably just run raw tortillas thru a press to get them super thin.. but why when I can pay someone else to do it for me?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 25, 2009)

Chef said:


> I need to find the supplier for Taco Bell, and other Taco somethings, for their super thin tortillas. I realize I could probably just run raw tortillas thru a press to get them super thin.. but why when I can pay someone else to do it for me?



Just make your own? And roll them thin? I love making my own tortillas and roti bread. It tastes better.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Oct 25, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I mean I'm like oh hey it's only 99 cents for a soft taco but then next thing I know I ate like four and a drink and a quesadilla and I spent like $10. THIS IS WHY I'M BROKE AND HUGE. Damn Taco Bell.



I'm curious to know if you eat lots more food if you had enough money to spend...
If you were a millionaire, would you keep eating as much as you could?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> I'm curious to know if you eat lots more food if you had enough money to spend...
> If you were a millionaire, would you keep eating as much as you could?



Probably. Money controls my diet more than anything else.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 26, 2009)

Chef said:


> Do you live to eat? or eat to live?
> 
> I live to eat. And I can't wait to try something new, or have an old favorite. In big amounts. I've always been into stuffing myself, the past few years even more so. Food was/is pleasure. An Obsession.



Is this being a feedee? Or a foodie? I don't think of myself as a feedee (or feeder, although I do love to cook for and feed my family and friends). But I do love to eat, and I especially love to try new things. I just finished the book Julie and Julia about the woman who cooked and ate her way through Mastering the Art of French Cooking in a year's time. I'd LOVE to do a project like that.

But, given my weight related health problems and the extreme actions I've gone through to lose some weight, I'd hardly call myself a feedee. More like someone who just loves food (and who is damn lucky that even after WLS I can still enjoy it!) The weight gain would be pretty bad for me, but man alive do I love food!


----------



## Chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Is this being a feedee? Or a foodie? I don't think of myself as a feedee (or feeder, although I do love to cook for and feed my family and friends). But I do love to eat, and I especially love to try new things. I just finished the book Julie and Julia about the woman who cooked and ate her way through Mastering the Art of French Cooking in a year's time. I'd LOVE to do a project like that.
> 
> But, given my weight related health problems and the extreme actions I've gone through to lose some weight, I'd hardly call myself a feedee. More like someone who just loves food (and who is damn lucky that even after WLS I can still enjoy it!) The weight gain would be pretty bad for me, but man alive do I love food!



In this case, I would say you're a foodie, that the love is there in moderation. While feedee tendencies would have no moderation.

ETA: No.. I think I'm still being much too general. Feedee tends to describe submissive behavior, but I'm sure there are feeder/feedee relationships where the feedee is the dominant role, while the feeder submissively provides the food, etc. ie. most heterosexual couples where the husband refuses to cook or clean, but demands a large hot cooked meal every night.

Quality over Quantity? Maybe.


----------



## fat_elf (Nov 4, 2009)

I see foodee as being someone who loves food. This often includes a special interest in fatty foods, since the basic attraction of food is a sense of decadence, which is obviously most prevalent in the act of eating food that they 'shouldn't' eat. They might actively try not to gain but, if they are dating an FA, they might simply 'let themselves go'.

I see feedee as someone who loves eating. They are different to a foodee because a foodee tends to be interested the food, while a feedee is more interested in the actual act of eating. Literally, as in they find stuffing themselves to be erotic. They probably don't try to keep their weight down. They don't intend to _gain_ weight as much as they intend to stuff themselves, but fat is a natural consequence of eating lots of food and especially the fatty foods favored by foodees and feedees.

I see a gainer as, guess what, someone who wants to gain weight. They will eat food towards this ends and so they may discover, or develop, a foodee or feedee style fetish as well. They tend to like the idea of getting bigger, and softer, as well as the idea of defying their diets or exercise and outgrowing clothes. Many gain simply by eating lots of fatty foods in their usual meals and snacking more, while stopping most exercise. However, some actually try to get fat quickly with gaining shakes designed for body builders and/or trying feedee style stuffing.

I see Big Beautiful Women and Super Sized Big Beautiful Women as simply attractive women who happen to be fat. I would usually say that anyone up to 100lbs is slim or skinny, anyone (above that) up to 160lbs is chubby, anyone (above that) up to 260lbs is fat, anyone (above that) up to 360lbs is a BBW, and anyone above that is an SSBBW. 

I see Fat Admirers (male/female/other) as being interested in larger women. Many are also interested in Gainers, Feedees, foodees, and even women who are none of the above but happen to gain anyway, for some reason ie the freshman 15, or getting a job surrounded by food.

Technically, if you want to know the really precise reason why I think I like big women, and especially women who are gaining, I think its because it feels decadent. You see, I think that the part of my brain that knows how much things are worth and whether I've got any food in the fridge, also sends signals to my brain whenever I see a woman who is fat, saying that she clearly has the resources to afford to get fat. So I am attracted to her rather than a thin woman, because a thin woman makes my brain think 'She's starving, there's no reason to date a starving woman'. But then, when I meet a woman I knew in high school and she's gone from 112lbs to 240lbs, my brain suddenly says 'Date this woman, she has learned how to look after herself'. And so, when I date a woman I like, despite her being slim, my brain can be trained by simply fattening her up, so it thinks that she has a lot to offer.


----------

